# Constrictor Knot



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

The Constrictor Knot is an extension of the Clove Hitch (with an extra tuck). Over time I found three different ways (from different sources) to tie the knot.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I need to start using this knot at the pouch it would make things easyer for me.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It is also called a millers knot in some places. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

@ bbshooter

I'm new into the business , had briefly tried to get used to that knot by YouTube videos , which I had failed , ........your sketches are better suited for me to learn it , I guess , ....thanks for posting !

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting.

Now 3rd way is so easy for me with some practise!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Holzwurm said:


> @ bbshooter
> 
> I'm new into the business , had briefly tried to get used to that knot by YouTube videos , which I had failed , ........your sketches are better suited for me to learn it , I guess , ....thanks for posting !
> 
> greetz , Holzwurm






 I learnt from this vid. looked at loads, this was the best for me.. thanks to the uploader.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

The constrictor works with (lubricates) latex and is not limited to thread. The tightness of the knot can be controlled and one tight, elastic's unwillingness to slip through an area of tightness makes for a permanent hold and does not need locking off with an overhand knot or glue as thread does.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have also had some success with doubled bands tied with a simple 1/4" sleeve of Chinese tubes. They fit tightly around, but nowhere near as tight as a knot. They only work because the bands are folded over at the knot so the tie is not required to hold the pouch on the bands and wouldn't work on bands that have loose ends at the pouch. The advantage is much reduced wear and they may be ideal for wide thin double bands which tend to tear here.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

you still know to much


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> you still know to much


You'll have to kill me then.









I've kept the best to myself. I've come up with a revolutionary new pouch attachment that makes all this talk of constrictor knots a thing of the past. I'll reveal all after my 2,000th post.


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

@ NoSugarRob

...................Thanks for that video link , mate , .........guess that I need to watch it a dozen times to comprehend , but it should work out for me







!

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## elf.bowman (Sep 26, 2010)

Is anyone tried below method for flatbands


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

elf.bowman said:


> Is anyone tried below method for flatbands


Ive used this way on flats for the last few mounths.


----------



## elf.bowman (Sep 26, 2010)

dragonmaster: that looks great. thanks for sharing


----------

